# bar-b-chef restore



## chefrob (Dec 23, 2009)

well i bought this grease bucket and now it's time to set it on fire, scrape and clean it, sand and paint it.............

now that the flames and smoke are gone it is time to scrape. 




the build up was past the retaining nut.......



you can now see through the cast iron grates......


guess the fire got a little hot................meh


all hardware removed sanded, and ready for painting........




compressor ready and it starts to rain......are you kidding me, it don't rain in az!


it's even sunny........give me a break!


so i'll just have to paint tomorow but for now i can raise the fire gate.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

Everything looks great there Rob. You have done a nice job on the reforbishing of the smoker and it will lookk good for your future smokes and Qview.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks like a good start. What did you use to strip the old paint off? Power sander? Are you going to use a hit temp primer first before paint?
I am thinking about doing this to my old style snp next spring. After about 12 years the old paint is starting to come off the firebox I can see tell tale signs of rust.


----------



## rickw (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## billbo (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks great, that will be like a new unit when you are done!


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

you do great work,it comes all good

there I am certainly of


----------



## chefrob (Dec 25, 2009)

parts and body with 1st coat........



after 3 coats and put back together.......




changed out the fasteners....




grills are cleaned and all ready for some Q!


i think it turned out pretty good.......


after x-mas i might start a small fire and get her ready by sunday!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Rob 
Nice work on that smoker - Merry Christmas


----------



## chefrob (Dec 25, 2009)

thx and you too!


----------



## rickw (Dec 25, 2009)

Bravo, you did a great restore job.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2009)

Pretty good? I think it looks great!


----------



## vince (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice job, looks really good. Lets see it in action!


----------



## murman (Dec 25, 2009)

You are a dying breed in the disposable world.

It looks GREAT!  Well Done!


----------



## billbo (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow that looks great! Nice Job on that!


----------



## alx (Dec 25, 2009)

Great work on that restore....


----------



## chefrob (Dec 25, 2009)

thx all.....and vince, i can't wait to get this thing up and running. i'm sure there will be a learning curve but i'm sure i'll figure it out.


----------



## alx (Dec 25, 2009)

Some excellent mods i have seen on these units rob...I can pick one up for free,but not sure about another smoker....However,i may just do what you did and keep it for now...


----------



## chefrob (Dec 25, 2009)

for free you can't go wrong.......i like projects like this.


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome refinish job - great attention to detail.  Your post makes me want to go on my own search for a "rescue" smoker. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## billbo (Dec 25, 2009)

Keep an eye on craig's list, always stuff on there. If your lucky you can find somebody looking to just unload it!


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice job, looks like new!


----------



## bigslick (Dec 25, 2009)

Great job!  Like an earlier post, has me wanting a "project" smoker now!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## carnuba (Dec 25, 2009)

did you paint the inside?
if you did what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Great Job on the restore, Nice step by step Qview...


----------



## chefrob (Dec 26, 2009)

igolf2 - like billbo said...that's where i got mine from.
carnuba - yup....i used rustolium high temp with a spray gun. i will start to season it tomorrow.......


----------



## carnuba (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks
i'm in the the middle of a restore and
wasn't sure about painting inside


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 26, 2009)

The "new" unit looks great.  I just reworked my old Brinkman Smokin Pit by adding a fire box to the side and a general overhaul like you completed.  I was especially interested in the way you raised the grate in the fire box.  I think that is an idea I will use to modify mine.  Thanks for posting the step by step.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 29, 2009)

went with this instead........


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent job! Great mods.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 29, 2009)

well i seasoned and smoked on it and it works great!

found some pecan at a local wood yard.........for those in the phx area look up "barry bros".....






not too bad of temp differencial........


fire box side.....


smoke stack side........


ready to smoke...but that's another thread.


----------



## rickw (Dec 29, 2009)

So how do ya like the tastes of the meat when using wood?


----------



## jeremymillrood (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a beautiful resto job..Been looking for something like that on craigs;ist for a couple of wks now.  I'm jealous..Enjoy.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 29, 2009)

did some thighs and the girlfriend said they were the best ever!


----------



## squireribs (Dec 30, 2009)

Outstanding refurb there, Sir!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 15, 2010)

just installed the last piece for the refurb, baffle, tuning plates and now a new thermo......


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 15, 2010)

very nice job!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you gonna leave us all hanging without pics of those last mods & baffels? Us un-handy guys are REALLY wishing we were right now


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 15, 2010)

Why did you take pics of a brand new smoker and pretend it was the one from the first pic??

But seriously..My question is, without a paint sprayer, can I get a similar coat w/ a brush or a can of spray paint?


----------



## chefrob (Jan 15, 2010)

terry, the baffle and plates were real easy, i just got the metal sheets and trimmed them to fit....i'll try to get pics for ya. did you get the PM bout that smoker in tucson?


----------



## koy boy (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW! that's really impressive work there Chefrob. I just started scraping rust and gunky stuff off my smoker with a wool cloth and scraper tool but after looking at the before and after pictures, I'm going to opt in for a full restoration. Thanks for posting this link on my roll call post btw. What model Tel-True thermo do you have? I have been looking for pair of those on Amazon and understand that they go for about 50 bucks each. how did you pay for yours if you don't mind me asking? I just ordered a Maverick redicheck remote wireless smoker thermometer but I still want to able to check the levels of heat on both sides of my smoker :)


----------



## rickw (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought my Tel-Tru therms from   Here . Good prices and customer service.


----------



## koy boy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks RickW. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 27, 2010)

thx....not sure of the model but it is a 3" glow in da dark cus i can't see to well at night and i think i pd around $50.


----------



## xlaxx (Mar 17, 2012)

What are the dimensions of your modded charcoal box?

XLAXX


----------



## chefrob (Mar 17, 2012)

not sure but i can measure it tomorrow for you if it ain't raining....the key is to make it as big as possible but to still be able to get it out.


----------



## xlaxx (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya,...please do.  I joined the BarBChef club tonight, although I have the Horizontal firebox.  Also, it would be nice to see your tuning boards and baffle inside the smoker too.  Take a few pics and post them.  Thanks!

XLAXX


----------



## xlaxx (Mar 18, 2012)

Another question,...

What did you use to clean up the handles with?  Your BBQ handles look kinda shiny so I am thinking you used some sort of chemical spray.

Thanks

XLAXX


----------



## chefrob (Mar 19, 2012)

pretty sure i just painted them........not only di it rain it actually hailed here, i'll get some shots up on my next day off (thurs).


----------



## xlaxx (Mar 30, 2012)

Chefrob-

How did you season your smoker to rid it of paint smells and to sanitize it? 

The forum here, suggests 3+ hours at 300+ heat,... wasn't sure what you thought about it as I believe I am using the same Rustoleum Hi Temp paint as you.

Would appreciate your recommendations when you get a chance.

Thanks!

XLAXX


----------



## chefrob (Mar 30, 2012)

i just ran a test smoke.........also i did not paint the inside. there is no real need to sanitize since the smoking temp will be well above 200 deg. ifyou did paint the inside just season it with a good test smoke....


----------

